# 190 Subclass- Applying for jobs from India



## ankurj.hazarika (Oct 10, 2016)

Friends-

I have just received my 190 subclass VISA and I want to apply for jobs from India. I am a Senior Information Security Risk Analyst with over 8 years of experience. 

Is there any use on applying for jobs from abroad? Has anybody ever gotten an offer from abroad that you know of?

Thanks,
Ankur


----------



## mads (Apr 24, 2017)

First of all....Congrats !

From what i knw of... its really difficult to get a job from abroad. Even some of my frnds had to relocate to AUS to get job.

In btw.. how long did it took you to get VISA after ur final submission ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The chance of getting a job whilst not in Australia is very slim. The job market in Australia is not good at the moment so they usually look at people who are already in Australia.


----------

